# Anyone feel stupid and embarrassed when going places with your parents?



## Atari82

I get pretty embarrassed when going places with your parents and all the teens looking at you like who the *** is that without friends going places with their parents. I don't feel right when I go places with my parents. I can't get over it, anyone else got this problem

I know it sounds stupid but it really gets me


----------



## Saekon

I use to feel like that, I think it's normal, typical teenager thinking, just made worse by your anxiety.

I got over it, you can too.


----------



## metallica2147

Yeah. Going to movie theaters and the mall. I actually haven't been to a movie in like 2 years.


----------



## Roseabelle

I disagree. I go to shopping malls and places with my mom 'cause she buys me stuff, lol. I don't think it necessarily shouts out to people that you don't have friends- teenagers go out with their parents all the time to do stuff. That doesn't mean you NEVER do anything with anyone else. People looking on probably don't even notice, or care.


----------



## shadowguy

Yes...It's why I never leave the house. I'm trying to drive so I can go places on my own. Especially if I see someone that knows me and they're with their friends...that's the worst thing ever...I've been a hermit for way too long. I'm way past the age of doing things on my own but I can't bring myself to do it. :rain


----------



## Fitzer

Yeah, I get that feeling all the time. I try to avoid it whenever possible. When I do have to go somewhere with a parent, I try to stay at least 10 feet away from them at all times, so it doesn't look like we're together. Most teens don't like to be seen in public with their parents though, not just teens with SA.


----------



## rdrr

I always get embarassed, to the point now I try to spend less and less time with them.


----------



## matty

I use to be like that. Now I am fine and have been for years. People dont care. Everyone has parents and everyone will be in public with them from time to time. Focus on enjoying the time you spend with them.  Everyone goes through this as a teenager


----------



## ryanb

*


----------



## MichelleKAT

me too! the mall and movies, especially on the weekends are the worst. ill only go to places that are low key like the grocery store or maybe for dinner on a weekend. I used to be pretty bad as well though, I know its common among teenagers already, just harder for people like us...and its more that im embarrassed of what my parents will think of the people my age in addition to feeling embarrassed already.


----------



## CCS

I think like that a lot but I think I'm cool enough that it doesn't matter that I'm with my Mom. I still wonder what people think about me but in the end I really don't care.


----------



## PeopleAreStrange

Well pretty much all the other girls I know go to the mall with their moms... I see girls with their parents all the time! I would never see a movie with my mom though, whats the point in that? That's not fun! I usually ask my cousins or something. Besides, my mom is pretty and fashionable so it's not embarassing at all. 

Last Friday I went out with a couple of friends and we saw one of my "friends" at Barnes & Nobles with her parents. GOD did she look stupid! Who goes to a bookstore with their parents on a Friday night? What a loser. And I can say that because she has emotionally abused me so much in the past. And still does. I hate that everyone thinks she's a flawless goodie-goodie, and makes me look like the enemy when I'm right. Sorry for rambling but I just hope she ends up alone. Hahah UGH.


----------



## Bad Barometer

I think it depends on the context of the place. I know I don't mind seeing a movie or running an errand with my Dad, but when it's a full family thing with my Mom and Bro, it can get very awkward very fast.

It doesn't just stop with parents. I would sometimes stay with my Aunt & Uncle in the summer, and it was really awkward when we went to the movies.


----------



## alone892

Used to, but I got over it. I just try to give out a serious don't **** with me aura to other teens when im in that situation.


----------



## tavery1

I get embarrassed some times when I go somewhere public with my mom but, the way I look at it is hey excuse me for having a good relationship with my parents and my family isn't completely dysfunctional. If someone wants to call me out on it I typically think "what is so messed up in your family that you have to call someone out on spending time with my parents" 

Also, as far as the $h!t talking my coach stated this, "people wanna hate and bring you down because they are trying to make themselves feel better with their shortcomings by hurting you."


----------



## caflme

abso-freakin-lutely ... every single time...


----------



## knuckles17

ugh i so do i can't stand it!!


----------



## Music Fan

*Yea I am*

THEY COME EVERYWHERE WITH ME!!!!!!!!!!

Always Watching Me
Always There......And Everywhere
This made me Paranoid.....


----------



## Tulio

Even when i used to have alot of friends my overprotective mom wouldn't let me go to any public places without her.
I had a girlfriend and my mom had to come to the movies with us and it was HORRIBLE


----------



## Kawaii

*yes, I hate people seeing me with them. Just like last night my mum was picking me up from a gig. I told her to leave the back way so no one could see us. But instead she drives right past the doors. everyone was looking at me. :$ argh.*


----------



## caflme

I'm almost 45 years old and I feel this way EVERY SINGLE TIME!!!!


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

I do.


----------



## defoe

ye, actually its okay going to places with my parents, aslong as knowbody who i know from college sees me


----------



## Will1

I'm ok with it but I'm just embarrassed when I'm out with my mom and my dad and my mom tells my dad to go with me and he ends up following me into a clothing store or something. I don't mind going to restaurants, bookstores, technology related stores or anything like that. But I don't want to be followed by my parents when I'm picking out clothes.


----------



## kosherpiggy

i used to feel embarrassed because my parents are fobs,but now its because my dad naturally yells when speaking. haha


----------



## mcmuffinme

As long as I don't do it all the time I don't mind. It's nice to do things with my parents. Anyone that judges me for it is a tool.


----------



## fredbloggs02

I'll tell youm something. The man/teen who can be at peace with his parents is more a man than one who can't. When you reach adulthood I feel this falls away and people go out with their parents more. Be proud and people will respect that. My sister goes out our mum and dad, shes 17 but not at all embarassed. She even goes to bars with my dad just to talk things through with him.


----------



## Georgina 22

No, I am got embaressed. I go out with my parents all the time. I get on with them and they are cool people  I go out with my parents more than my sister goes.


----------



## AussiePea

I used to be before I realised it was pathetic, so nowdays I am more than happy to go places with them and be seen with them.


----------



## heartofchambers

At first I was embarrased of course. Now, I'm more ok with it. I need my mom around almost everywhere I go in public. Otherwise they would for sure label me as a mute! I'm lucky she talks for me. I'm lucky shes here for me!


----------



## leonardess

not really. My parents, however, feel stupid and embarrassed when going anywhere with me.


----------



## pita

leonardess said:


> not really. My parents, however, feel stupid and embarrassed when going anywhere with me.


I was just about to post exactly this.


----------



## ruinMYlife

jeez whenever i'm with my mom in the cashier line I always feel like an idiot


----------



## Jason A

My mom has very little self confidence as well. So she never brings me any where and I can never go any where myself. And my dad's in Iraq. So, I haven't experienced that yet.


----------



## purplerainx3

Yes, I hate going out with my parents for fear that I'll run into someone from school. I remember instances where I would refuse to get out of the car at a restaurant where I knew was a popular teen hangout, and my parents screaming about it. I just feel like I look really pathetic and carry a depressed, angry face. I am only comfortable going places with my parents if we're in the next town or something, and I'll be less likely to run into someone I know.


----------



## foodie

i feel the same exact way but my mom is the only person i feel comfortable going out with i feel i get looks from ppl but maybe im just paraionoid..but yeah i wish i had someone else to go places with like a cousin or something but i dont so its whatever


----------

